# speeding up a miscarriage



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi everyone. I know this may seem an odd question, but please if you have any input, it would be greatly appreciated.

Last Monday I had an ultrasound to confirm my developing baby died at eight weeks. I was thirteen weeks (now am fourteen weeks), and have only had some light spotting (mostly pink mucous, but even it is very intermittant.) I am having times of very intense cramping/contractions, but still no heavy bleeding. I am trying very hard to avoid a d&c (I had a very traumatic one with my first m/c). My midwife is comfortable with me trying to do this on my own, but only for another ten days or so. Anyway, does anyone know of any herbs or activity or anything I can do to help my body? I should mention that the first m/c was also a missed miscarriage (the baby stopped developing at 9 weeks, but my body went to 19 weeks at which point I had the d&c -- I had no spotting or cramping with that one, so I at least have hope my body can take care of itself this time).

I know that if I need to end things soon (for emotional or physical reasons) I can have a d&c, but I am not ready to do that yet. Right now I am so filled with grief that I am reeling with the anger I feel toward my body -- I can't even support a healthy pregnancy let alone miscarry properly. Please, if you have any input, help me. Thank you so much.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

No input here, just a







.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I am so sorry that you are going through this and have done so before. A naturopath or an accupuncturist may be able to help, since there are herbs that can help, but are too risky to take without a professional's input. It does sound like your body may be ready to deal with it on its own. Best of luck and keep us posted on how you are doing, if you can.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I agree with the pp -- can you see a naturopath? There are some herbs you can take that might help.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am sorry about your loss...

i know it isn't the common choice here but we did cytotec to help our miscarriage along. like you my body didn't want to give up the babies and i really wanted to avoid the d&c and i wanted to have my baby at home. we did try castor oil and cohosh first but neither did anything and after much research i decided cytotec was best for us.

good luck in whatever you choose and take good care of yourself in this very hard time

tara


----------

